# Backwoods Home Forum No Longer Exists



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.backwoodshome.com/forum/vb/

Membership and traffic had been declining for a long time.
A couple of years ago they got rid of the administrator.

Now it's just gone.
I was a member there for about as long as I've been a member here.

Here's a 10 year old thread about how slow things were there even at that time:
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/backwoods-home-forum.330865/

They lasted over 20 years, and now it's seemingly all gone without a trace.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Facebook fills in the void for a lot of folks, for better or worse.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

That's too bad.
I kind of liked that forum, but only visited occasionally, usually when I thought about it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It makes me wonder how long Homesteading Today will last. Any old timer here knows that this forum was extremely more active in the past.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Cabin Fever said:


> It makes me wonder how long Homesteading Today will last. Any old timer here knows that this forum was extremely more active in the past.


I lurked here for a long time before joining, I see a huge difference in members over the years. It used to be discussion about ideas, kind of a sounding board. Now it's more ridiculous questions and answers that sound like throw crap against the wall and see what sticks. Instead of "How many sheep should I be able to run on 5 acres and maintain grass?" we get "I have 3000 sheep on 5 acres and my grass isn't growing, I can't figure out why?"


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Seth said:


> I lurked here for a long time before joining, I see a huge difference in members over the years. It used to be discussion about ideas, kind of a sounding board. Now it's more ridiculous questions and answers that sound like throw crap against the wall and see what sticks. Instead of "How many sheep should I be able to run on 5 acres and maintain grass?" we get "I have 3000 sheep on 5 acres and my grass isn't growing, I can't figure out why?"


It's kind of insulting to judge other people's questions. 
It's that kind of attitude that would push people away.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> It's kind of insulting to judge other people's questions.
> It's that kind of attitude that would push people away.



It's more insulting to ignore the obvious, but I appreciate your input.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Now it's just gone.


Not good because a lot of homesteading information is lost when forums close their doors. 

I've made more friends by joining homesteading family groups on Facebook than on any forum I've joined. 
Melissa Norris has a really good group on FB. 

I guess it comes down to what a person likes... "Social media great for discussion, but the unit of conversation is typically smaller and often replies to that specific post. As such, ...forums are better for longer more involved discussions and social is better for smaller more informal discussions." -_ Community Leadership Forum_


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> It's kind of insulting to judge other people's questions.
> It's that kind of attitude that would push people away.


I have to agree. This reminds me of once upon a time when I was im college, Carl Sagan visited campus to speak. After he was finished, he entertained questions. One came from an outside member of the community who was obviously more than a little slow who asked a really stupid question. Sagan showed his true colors. He could very easily given a fluffball answer and sent the man home with a case of the warm fuzzies that would have lasted for months. Instead, Sagan straight up roasted the man, humiliating him in front of an auditorium full of people.

My takeaway from that was a new understanding of the importance of being gentle with people who don't know enough to know that they dont know.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

The idea of homesteading and being self-sufficient follows the economy. When the economy is good, homesteading loses its attraction. Right now people just aren't hungry enough. Give it time. I had a neighbor once who would lecture his kids about how drinking Coke was sinful. That was when he was out of work. Whenever he had a job he bought it by the cartons.

This forum is suffering right now from lack of people contributing their ideas. I think they're lurking more than speaking, but I can't blame them when we have a few who pontificate on every subject from raising pigs to ice skating......People sign in, see the samo samo and go to something else. (Twitter, Facebook, etc.) Pretty soon they break their addiction and aren't seen nor heard of for longer and longer times.

And for the younger generation currently, if you can't text it, forget it.

geo


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

IndyDave said:


> I have to agree. This reminds me of once upon a time when I was im college, Carl Sagan visited campus to speak. After he was finished, he entertained questions. One came from an outside member of the community who was obviously more than a little slow who asked a really stupid question. Sagan showed his true colors. He could very easily given a fluffball answer and sent the man home with a case of the warm fuzzies that would have lasted for months. Instead, Sagan straight up roasted the man, humiliating him in front of an auditorium full of people.
> 
> My takeaway from that was a new understanding of the importance of being gentle with people who don't know enough to know that they dont know.


 Was that aimed a particular member ?


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

IndyDave said:


> I have to agree. This reminds me of once upon a time when I was im college, Carl Sagan visited campus to speak. After he was finished, he entertained questions. One came from an outside member of the community who was obviously more than a little slow who asked a really stupid question. Sagan showed his true colors. He could very easily given a fluffball answer and sent the man home with a case of the warm fuzzies that would have lasted for months. Instead, Sagan straight up roasted the man, humiliating him in front of an auditorium full of people.
> 
> My takeaway from that was a new understanding of the importance of being gentle with people who don't know enough to know that they dont know.



The warm fuzzies are nice, but in the long run, don't help anyone. The roast may make them a bit more introspective. Which is better? There is also a difference in stupid and ignorant, stupid is ok, you can learn, ignorance is a choice and both contagious and inexcusable.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I thought you couldn’t fix stupid?


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> I thought you couldn’t fix stupid?


Not every time, but it is possible.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Seth said:


> The warm fuzzies are nice, but in the long run, don't help anyone. The roast may make them a bit more introspective. Which is better? There is also a difference in stupid and ignorant, stupid is ok, you can learn, ignorance is a choice and both contagious and inexcusable.


I think there's a balance between the "warm fuzzies" and roasting....some middle ground that helps in 99% of cases....you don't have to kiss proverbial tail....but you don't have to be a butt either...just my .02.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> It makes me wonder how long Homesteading Today will last.


I think most forums have seen their peaks and are headed for oblivion.

They aren't compatible with the smart phones so many like to use now, and there are faster ways to get answers to simple "how-to" questions.

The average age on many is above 55.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sad. The friendships made here couldn’t have resulted from a Google search n


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sad. The friendships made here couldn’t have resulted from a Google search n


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> Was that aimed a particular member ?


No. Just the response I quoted resonated with that memory.

Now, since you raised that question, I can think of one individual whowould have motivated me to turn around and leave if I were younger and had less life experience rather than staying and dealing with the nonsense as needed.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

That might be the reason few under 55 participate here.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sad. The friendships made here couldn’t have resulted from a Google search.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Sad. The friendships made here couldn’t have resulted from a Google search.


I met my wife on a homesteading forum, not this one, but homesteading none the less.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Sad to lose the last of Backwoods Home. The magazine fueled our homesteading dreams from the early 90’s onward and I was on the forum from the time we started our northern Idaho adventure till I discovered this place. I haven’t been here in a while either. 
Just this summer we decided to sell our beloved river place and it closes next week. No more BWH and no more cabin on the river. 
The end of a beautiful era for us. 

Other great things going on though. 
Life marches on.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

IndyDave said:


> Now, since you raised that question, I can think of one individual whowould have motivated me to turn around and leave if I were younger and had less life experience rather than staying and dealing with the nonsense as needed.





AmericanStand said:


> That might be the reason few under 55 participate here.


It seems you're both saying some aren't smart enough to use the ignore feature if there are things they don't want to hear.

I don't think that's the case though, since lot's of forums are suffering the same fate, regardless of who posts there.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Just this summer we decided to sell our beloved river place and it closes next week.


That was *fast*!
I guess it's easy to sell a place as when it's as nice as that one.
I remember seeing pictures of the river and the wildlife.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That was *fast*!
> I guess it's easy to sell a place as when it's as nice as that one.
> I remember seeing pictures of the river and the wildlife.


Thanks BFF.
Full price and for cash. Now of course I’m worrying we didn’t ask enough.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Lisa in WA said:


> Sad to lose the last of Backwoods Home. The magazine fueled our homesteading dreams from the early 90’s onward and I was on the forum from the time we started our northern Idaho adventure till I discovered this place. I haven’t been here in a while either.
> Just this summer we decided to sell our beloved river place and it closes next week. No more BWH and no more cabin on the river.
> The end of a beautiful era for us.
> 
> ...


Good to hear things are well with you!


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

Backwoods Home is back in business.....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Pamela said:


> Backwoods Home is back in business.....


We're talking about the forum.
It's no longer there.

http://www.backwoodshome.com/forum/vb/

*



This page isn’t working

Click to expand...

*


> *www.backwoodshome.com* is currently unable to handle this request.
> 
> HTTP ERROR 500


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Dumb questions should be expected and encouraged. If the forums become a place for hobnobbing only well, then it is just a closed circle that continually shrinks.
Modern homesteading has for some time seen growth from urbanites who have little to no knowledge in self sufficiency.
Some were never meant to live in the country and their questions may reveal that, maybe moreso to us than them.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I recently read a facebook post from a "new to the country" woman on a rural living page.

She had recently moved onto 10 wooded acres with her husband and toddler son. She had seen a "large black snake" in her back yard and was petrified, refusing to go outside. She feared her son might be bitten at any time he was outside.
She wanted to know what could be done, including burning/removing all of the timber, calling in specialists to remove and relocate the snake, poisons, etc. They have no intentions of farming or homesteading.
She is seriously considering selling the property and moving back into their former town.

Now, at the time I read the thread there were about 100 posts. 
About 15 posts in came the obvious comments- "What did you think living in the country was like? When man encroaches on wildlife's habitat they are bound to cross paths. "Killing non poisonous snakes for no reason is illegal." "Sounds like you belong back in the city."

Which best describes this woman?
Stupid?
Elitist?
Ignorant?
Newbie?
Or, does it even matter?

A "I have 3000 sheep on 5 acres" might seem a bit of an exaggeration, but do the sheep a favor and help the poor poster out.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Sad to lose the last of Backwoods Home. The magazine fueled our homesteading dreams from the early 90’s onward and I was on the forum from the time we started our northern Idaho adventure till I discovered this place. I haven’t been here in a while either.
> Just this summer we decided to sell our beloved river place and it closes next week. No more BWH and no more cabin on the river.
> The end of a beautiful era for us.
> 
> ...


Good to see you


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I recently read a facebook post from a "new to the country" woman on a rural living page.
> 
> She had recently moved onto 10 wooded acres with her husband and toddler son. She had seen a "large black snake" in her back yard and was petrified, refusing to go outside. She feared her son might be bitten at any time he was outside.
> She wanted to know what could be done, including burning/removing all of the timber, calling in specialists to remove and relocate the snake, poisons, etc. They have no intentions of farming or homesteading.
> ...



Ignorant, the poster has chosen to ignore common sense.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Seth said:


> Ignorant, the poster has chosen to ignore common sense.


 Ignorance is a matter of lack of education you cant expect city people to instantly have a full country education just because they change addresses. 
I think that’s just common sense .


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> It makes me wonder how long Homesteading Today will last. Any old timer here knows that this forum was extremely more active in the past.


The activity was also well balanced. At any time you could log on and see numerous threads about chickens, gardens, pigs, etc those type of threads in the majority, and it was not always written with the purpose of 'how to', much of it was simply sharing what was going on at the old homestead or one's recent backyard adventure and successes.

As I read through the current 3 pages of this thread it occurred to me that if someone ask about the current state 'Homesteading Today' forum, I would link them to this particular thread.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

As was said last night, "C'mon, fellas, let's not have a food fight. Let's talk about putting food on the table." (Sen. Camella Harris)

geo


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I just came in for a late breakfast. I've been mending fences as the dog has found the loose boards that allow him to chase the logging trucks down the road.

One would think that the HT forum would slow this time of year as most of the members would be busy, I don't know...homesteading. 
Chores, repairs, errands and life sometimes just get in the way of keyboarding. A second to lurk then it is time to go milk.
The majority of my posts are early morning and then I have to go! Come cold weather and there will be more activity.

Now...should the mods decided they would like a little more traffic, they can always let the bomb throwers and the trolls go back to posting hot button topics to boost the traffic. "Happy Pansexual Day" or "I Identify As A Muslim Magican" or 
"CNN Says Trump Punched Kamela Harris During Commercial Break" should light up the board, so to speak.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

First cleanup. Please review GC rules about insults.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

In this century folks are more concerned with electronic toys than tools, more willing to buy their food in boxes or delivered to their refrigerator after ordering on their cellphone to do their "home cooking" or order their ready to heat and eat meals in dry ice coolers as they play video games, let Alexa do their thinking and peddle on a wi fi $1000 exercycle as the sweat free trainer on the screen mounted on the go nowhere bike cheers them on as he changes the resistance level of their exercycle.

Few now enjoy outdoor tasks or savor a BLT sandwich that takes a year to make if the time raising and slaughtering / butchering the pig and growing the lettuce and tomato is taken into consideration.

I don't fault those who use stationary bikes. I have one that I use on stormy days or the dead of winter, but I don't need a wi-fi connected trainer. I do my bad weather peddling and watch the speed and distance readings as I watch the TV the $90 dumb exercycle is in view of.

If heat and drought or excessive flooding hampers my outdoor garden, I container SFG garden in my attached solarium room with fan and air conditioning if needed.

Of course as was mentioned earlier in this thread, I am over 50 and learned what it was like to have wrinkles in my belly during the last century and learned and enjoy the skills I learned to keep myself and mine fed and learned to maintain the most healthy balance between real life and a computer based simulated life many in this century prefer at the expense of their own skill , learned talents, cognition and common sense.

As to the demise of the forum at BWH, it appears to have been replaced by blogs maintained by some of their staff authors that readers can reply to entries or ask the blog authors questions and the blog entries can be closed to comment.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have left several of my favorite forums because of the like button. I really dislike taking my time to detail a day of hunting coyotes. Then 15 people hit the like button and no one replays why they liked the detailed hunt.

Why waste my time just so people can click like?

Same has happened with the bee keeping, I go into detail with tending my bees and how I slip pollen paddies in the hive early spring and I get 20 likes and nothing about why it is liked.

I also see the slow death of this forum. there are a few who seem to be able to cut people to the quick with snide remarks and it is just fine. Other people just hint at a negtive comment and they are deleteed over and over even though I my self don't see any hint of negtivey.

 Al


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> It's kind of insulting to judge other people's questions.
> It's that kind of attitude that would push people away.


You are right but you know it is a valid point...

An analogy would be, for instance, doctors. They see a person eating themself to death but instead of pushing healthy foods pushes another rx. Person doesn't want to hear the truth and doctor figures the truth isn't palatable so feeds them what they want with disastrous effects...

It's why critical thinking, or lack of it and skyrocketing obesity-related diseases are epidemic here in the USA. And it's also why membership here has declined.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> I have left several of my favorite forums because of the like button. I really dislike taking my time to detail a day of hunting coyotes. Then 15 people hit the like button and no one replays why they liked the detailed hunt.
> 
> Why waste my time just so people can click like?
> 
> ...


Try to be understanding. Your example of beekeeping particularly resonated with me
This is territory where I would be inclined to hit "like" and think about coming back if I ever get around to keeping bees. The reality for the moment is that I dont know enough to make an intelligent contribution to the conversation and I am not the type of person who will speak to stop silence from happening or do the same in text.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That bee keeping forum is gone about 5 years now. The coyote hunting forum is also gone and another one is dieing a slow death as no one post there any longer.
Same with the tractor, ranch and farm forum is gone just this spring.

If people just bicker and moderators chose some people to allow to belittle others then that forum will dissapper. 

I see that happening here all the time.

 Al


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I used to visit a forum on back country flying. I asked a few questions there and somehow caused the ire of A experienced pilot. 
This man would respond to any of my threads by insults that would immediately stop any useful responses to those threads. 
It didn’t take me long to figure out I was wasting my time there , So I no longer post there now you can think that losing just one number doesn’t make much difference to that for him but the truth of the matter is newbies look through forums and see how questions are treated I’m quite sure that the way I was treated will keep many other people from posting there and that is the death of a forum. 
In some forums being a newbie get you treated as a troll and in other forums you’re taking under the wing of the more experienced and offered help 
that is hoe this forum was for many years at some point it became a combination of the two.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

light rain said:


> You are right but you know it is a valid point...
> 
> An analogy would be, for instance, doctors. They see a person eating themself to death but instead of pushing healthy foods pushes another rx. * Person doesn't want to hear the truth and doctor figures the truth isn't palatable so feeds them what they want with disastrous effects...*
> And therefore also creating more "customers"....one has to wonder.
> *It's why critical thinking, or lack of it and skyrocketing obesity-related diseases are epidemic here in the USA.* And it's also why membership here has declined.


Do you think the lack of critical thinking is the cause of obesity related disease? And also, is it the individual's fault or the systems put in place in which to educate the individual that is at fault?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> I used to visit a forum on back country flying. I asked a few questions there and somehow caused the ire of A experienced pilot.
> *This man would respond to any of my threads by insults *that would immediately stop any useful responses to those threads.
> It didn’t take me long to figure out I was wasting my time there , So I no longer post there now you can think that losing just one number doesn’t make much difference to that for him but the truth of the matter is newbies look through forums and see how questions are treated I’m quite sure that the way I was treated will keep many other people from posting there and that is the death of a forum.
> In some forums being a newbie get you treated as a troll and in other forums you’re taking under the wing of the more experienced and offered help
> that is hoe this forum was for many years at some point it became a combination of the two.


Sounds like misplaced anger. Some people are just miserable and take it out on others. I am currently dealing with that type of thing first hand in real life off of the internet.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I use to visit backwoodshome forum. quite often also. I was never a member though. there was another one called The Gulch. I think it was some of the members from BWH started that. can't find that either now. I could be wrong but I thought one of the members was comfortably Numb. I don't know if Willow was there.

Gwen was another lady that had her own site after called waiting on the other shoe. then changed to another name when she moved and now I can't find her at all.

she had a heart problem after all of her troubles but still seemed to keep going. hope she's okay. I use to like BarkerHill I tried to find it awhile ago. I think you have to be a member to read now. I wonder if Irene is still there. she would be way up there now. just people and sites I remember. I've only ever been a member of this site though. if this goes I wont bother another. ~Georgia


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> It's kind of insulting to judge other people's questions.
> It's that kind of attitude that would push people away.


What was that old expression about the heat in the kitchen?


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I wonder how much of it is because of YouTube.

Before YouTube existed (but after the internet did), if you wanted to find out how to do something, you'd find an appropriate internet site and read. If you still couldn't find your answer, you'd ask a question on the appropriate forum.

Now, if I want to know how to do something, I go to YouTube and search. Just last week the automatic window on the driver's side of my daughter's 2005 Sentra stopped working - a quick YouTube search gave me an instructional video on a 2005 Sentra driver's side window motor replacement. Along with the part number we'd need to purchase to get it working properly, and some links to places we could possibly get it from.

No need to go to a forum and ask questions hoping someone was familiar with specifically replacing a 2005 Sentra driver's side automatic window motor, and hoping that I'd be able to decipher what they were typing out to explain it.

I think videos go a long way to kill information sharing forums. So do trolls and snarkiness, I can avoid that completely when I watch YouTube videos.


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

I just checked, and Jackie Clay's blog is still up and current. I never was one much for the BWH forums themselves.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup I do a lot of you tubeing myself. Spend a couple hours every morning recently looking at restoreing old travel trailer threds and building tear drops.

But nothing on ther Bunton saftey switch I have found.

 Al


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Do you think the lack of critical thinking is the cause of obesity related disease? And also, is it the individual's fault or the systems put in place in which to educate the individual that is at fault?


Yes I do believe the current epidemic of obesity and youth type 2 diabetes is a result of a rejection of critical thinking. 

Anyone can tell a person anything and it is up to the hearer to evalulate and determine what is true. (Case in point, how many young women have been told by significant others that I'll always love you and stand beside you?). And that has happened for thousands of years... 

Individuals, groups and organizations have the right to say whatever they want. It is the responsibility of people to figure out what is true and not true.

A lot of people want to be spoonfed and really have no desire to search out the truth on any situation. Laziness to geometric proportions. And that laziness comes at a steep price.

Systems can never replace individual responsibility and freedom of choice.

Sorry if I ruffled feathers but this is something that is very close to my heart...


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

light rain said:


> Yes I do believe the current epidemic of obesity and youth type 2 diabetes is a result of a rejection of critical thinking.
> 
> Anyone can tell a person anything and it is up to the hearer to evalulate and determine what is true. (Case in point, how many young women have been told by significant others that I'll always love you and stand beside you?). And that has happened for thousands of years...
> 
> ...


no feathers ruffled at all, I agree with you.
I think there is a possibility that systems have helped to create the situation where people want to be spoon fed, like you mention.
I also believe eating too much junk food makes one stupid.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

georger said:


> What was that old expression about the heat in the kitchen?


Maybe I am misunderstanding, but are you saying is that if you ask a question in a forum (kitchen) you should expect to get attitude (heat) ?

That's unfortunate IMO


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

alleyyooper, I probably have "liked" a few of your posts without comment. I appreciate the time you put into typing your experiences and tips. Some times it's just the thought that you shared something interesting. It could have been the beautiful pictures you posted. I'll try to remember to comment on your posts, not just hit the like button.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

You could try the wayback machine. https://web.archive.org/ likely they will have copies of the forum from before it shut down.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

Danaus29 said:


> alleyyooper, I probably have "liked" a few of your posts without comment. I appreciate the time you put into typing your experiences and tips. Some times it's just the thought that you shared something interesting. It could have been the beautiful pictures you posted. I'll try to remember to comment on your posts, not just hit the like button.


I too sometimes forget to hit the like button even though I've enjoyed a post.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Maybe I am misunderstanding, but are you saying is that if you ask a question in a forum (kitchen) you should expect to get attitude (heat) ?


I took it as meaning if you ask questions in an open forum you shouldn't get upset if all the answers don't fit your preconceived notions. 

Too many people go out of their way looking for a reason to be "offended" or to pretend they have been "attacked" simply because someone told them the truth, or had a different opinion.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Sounds like misplaced anger. Some people are just miserable and take it out on others. I am currently dealing with that type of thing first hand in real life off of the internet.


 Sorry to hear that. Sadly I can only commiserate with you , I can’t offer any thing to help you deal with it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> I wonder if Irene is still there. she would be way up there now.


She posted there last Friday.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I took it as meaning if you ask questions in an open forum you shouldn't get upset if all the answers don't fit your preconceived notions.
> 
> Too many people go out of their way looking for a reason to be "offended" or to pretend they have been "attacked" simply because someone told them the truth, or had a different opinion.


ahhhh this is a good point, I hadn't thought about it that way. 
I took it as you might get attacked if someone thinks your question was stupid.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> ahhhh this is a good point, I hadn't thought about it that way.
> I took it as you might get attacked if someone thinks your question was stupid.


The response you are considering here makes sense when taken at face value. First, who gets to decide what the "truth" is? For example, I am the type of person who believes that when the theory and the results disagree, you discard the theory and go with the results. I find it particularly irritating when some pompous jerk tells me "how it is" and presumes to tell me that the events that happened in front of me did NOT happen in spite of the fact I watched them happened because "truth". I can deal with the skeptic having a difficult time believing something. That is still on the right side of the line. Telling me what did or did not happen when I was there and he/she/it wasn't because his/her/its theory is somehow superior to my observation of what did in fact happen is on the wrong side of the line, especially when such a person will proceed to argue relentlessly over the issue.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I find it aggravating when a specific question is answered with distracting and non responsive posts. 
For instance if I ask how to replace the spring lubricator in a frodrogin underwater basket weaver you don’t need to tell me they are a immoral company Or that underwater basket weaving machines put Chinese peasants out of work or that Kellogg’s makes a better one. 
I already have one and others can make their own judgements about reliability from what it takes to fix it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

IndyDave said:


> That is *still on the right side* of the line.


Who makes that decision? 



IndyDave said:


> First, who gets to decide what the "truth" is?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Do you think the lack of critical thinking is the cause of obesity related disease? And also, is it the individual's fault or the systems put in place in which to educate the individual that is at fault?


I tried to reply yesterday but my internet connection failed.

I agree that systems have often been a negative influence. The important question is why. Was it because of lack of knowledge? Greed? Was it a means to obtain power? Probably all three of these reasons. But systems have often been a positive influence also. Depends on the time, the situation and the individual or group affected.

Junk food and other processed food can change many biological processes in the whole body and especially the gut landscape. And it can vary depending on age, gender, physical activity, race and genetics. Even nutritional foods can have different effects within these parameters. In the pursuit of knowledge we should be praying for wisdom to decipher that knowledge.

*I truly wish I hadn't thought that ALL leaves and yard trimmings were an organic asset when I dumped those black locust droppings into the garden in the mid 90's...

*I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers with your trying situation.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

light rain said:


> I tried to reply yesterday but my internet connection failed.
> 
> I agree that systems have often been a negative influence. The important question is why. Was it because of lack of knowledge? Greed? Was it a means to obtain power? Probably all three of these reasons. But systems have often been a positive influence also. Depends on the time, the situation and the individual or group affected.
> 
> ...


----------

